# Làm trắng răng an toàn không cần đến công nghệ hay hóa chất tẩy trắng



## thuypham (20/6/18)

Sở hữu một hàm răng trắng đều sẽ giúp nụ cười thêm phần toả sáng.
Có một hàm răng xỉn vàng sẽ khiến bạn mất tự tin trong giao tiếp. Hiện nay, có rất nhiều biện pháp làm trắng răng như sử dụng miếng dán, kem đánh răng đặc trị hoặc đi tẩy trắng răng tại các phòng nha. Ngoài sự can thiệp của công nghệ hoặc sản phẩm tiên tiến, các cô nàng có thể giúp hàm răng sáng hơn bằng cách bổ sung một số loại thực phẩm vào bữa ăn hàng ngày. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu về các loại thực phẩm này nhé!

*1. CAM*
Chứa một lượng lớn vitamin C, cam là một trong những loại thực phẩm bổ dưỡng. Ngoài tốt cho sức khoẻ, những múi cam còn thể làm trắng răng.
Một nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng chất enzyme mang tên bromelain trong quả cam có khả năng loại bỏ những vết bẩn của răng. Đồng thời, bromelain còn lấy đi những mảng bám có hại, gây nên tình trạng sâu răng.




*2. QUẢ THƠM*
Thơm thường được dùng như một nguyên liệu nấu ăn hoặc ép lấy nước uống. Loại quả này còn nổi tiếng tốt cho sức khoẻ. Bên cạnh đó, trong trái thơm có chứa enzyme bromelain như cam. Loại enzyme này cũng là một trong những thành phần quan trọng có trong kem đánh răng, giúp lấy đi mảng bám, những vết ố vàng.




*3. QUẢ DÂU*
Dâu cũng là loại trái cây được nhiều người yêu thích. Đặc biệt, dâu cũng nằm trong danh sách những loại thực phẩm giúp làm trắng răng tự nhiên. Loại quả này có chứa enzyme tên malic acid. Malic acid giúp loại bỏ những vệt màu bám trên răng một cách nhẹ nhàng.

Ngoài việc ăn dâu, các nàng còn có thể tán nhuyễn quả và đắp lên răng, để yên trong vòng 5 phút rồi rửa sạch lại.




*4. CÁC LOẠI QUẢ HẠT*
Hạt là nguồn thực phẩm giàu dinh dưỡng thường xuyên xuất hiện trong những bữa ăn vặt. Hạt chứa nhiều protein, chất béo tốt và chất xơ. Nạp một lượng hạt vào cơ thể sẽ giúp hàm răng trở nên chắc khoẻ, men răng được bảo vệ tốt hơn.




*5. TÁO*
Không chỉ tốt cho sức khoẻ, táo còn giúp hàm răng trở nên đều màu, trắng sáng. Khi bạn nhai, táo sẽ chà sát vào răng và giúp lấy đi những mảng bám, củng cố men răng. Loại quả này có chứa một lượng lớn malic acid, một chất thường có trong kem đánh răng.




*6. CÀ RỐT VÀ BÔNG CẢI*
Cà rốt và bông cải là loại rau củ quả rất dễ mua và có thể được chế biến thành nhiều món khác nhau. Bên cạnh đó, hai loại rau củ này cũng góp phần giúp bảo vệ hàm răng, làm trắng răng một cách tự nhiên và an toàn. Đặc biệt, loại thực phẩm này có khả năng diệt vi khuẩn, loại bỏ mùi hơi thở.




Ngoài việc nạp những loại thực phẩm tốt cho răng miệng, các nàng cũng nên tìm hiểu đâu là nguyên nhân khiến răng ố vàng. Những thức ăn chứa đường như kẹo ngọt, nước ngọt, cà phê, trà, rượu đỏ, sữa đậu nành… sẽ khiến răng bị xỉn màu. Hút thuốc cũng là một nguyên nhân phổ biến làm biến đổi màu răng. Vì thế, bạn cũng nên điều tiết lại chế độ ăn uống để giúp bảo vệ răng một cách tốt nhất.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

